# fridge not working on mains hook up



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

Greetings all, My 'van is fitted with a Dometic AES fridge/freezer (Model RM7505) & it has ceased to work on mains hook up. It works on 12 volt while driving & only on gas when on pitch. Is this a common/simple problem (eg a blown fuse, if so where is it located?).
I only noticed this when I connected to mains at home, prior to heading off on an extended Spanish trip. Any help would be appreciated.
Kind regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heater*

Mains Heater may be o/c?

TM


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

You might want to check that it is still plugged into the mains. Plug socket may be located near to fridge. I noticed my fridge was not working on mains a few years ago and a call to Wildax (Duncan) quickly helped me to resolve the problem. For some reason the 13 amp plug from the fridge had slightly worked its way partly out of the mains socket in the van, hence no power. Pushed it back in and was back up and running.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Pretty common for the mains heating element to fail but first check circuit breakers at mains distribution box.


Trevor


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks to those who replied, I have ticked the 'thank you' box for each of you. Power is coming to the fridge so perhaps it is the heating element. Is it easy to test this item (with a multimeter?) should it show a particular resistance? Is it easy to locate & replace?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have word with Rock Services - he replaced mine at my home for £80
Phone 07973 440235 or 01604 408593 ie if he is operating - super guy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Usually accessible from the lower vent cover outside but you have to move the fridge forward on some installations. The element sits inside a metal insulated cylinder that needs to be prized apart. Check the 230V is getting to the terminals. If it is but not getting hot then replace element. The wattage rating should be stamped on the element body probably in the region of 125-200W.
I charge around £75 (depending on cost of element) to replace if you are in Cheshire.



Trevor


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Trevor for posting a straightforward answer and quote. what a breathe of fresh air that is to me. I hope it helps Bunglas in that he is close to you.

cabby


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello again. Fridge now working on mains (well to be accurate has worked for the past 6 / 8 hours, so fingers still crossed!)
By way of feedback which may be of some help to others,plus I would like a more technical explanation as to why it is now working!!
When switched on (with gas supply switched off) the normal green light came on & all appeared to be operating but some five minutes after switch on, what sounded like a solenoid being pulled in emanated from the fridge ( I don't know if such parts are used in this appliance) followed by a ticking sound for about 5/6 seconds, whereupon the green light became a flashing red & everything fell silent. Earlier today & for no good reason, I switched the fridge off then on again & allowed it to go through the above sequence 3 or 4 times - I then noticed the green light stayed on no strange sounds & has remained on all afternoon. The fridge appears to be cooling normally. Is there a more technical explanation for this result beyond my magic touch?!!
Regards & thanks again


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

Perhaps I should wait a little longer for a considered response to my recent successful outcome. I have no doubt those who responded to my initial enquiry were sincere in their contribution, I am surprised no one responded to my ultimate £ free success Then fridge is still working ! This was a no cost solution but it leaves me somewhat amazed that no 'expert' could offer a plausible explanation as to why the problem has been resolved at zero cost - please forgive my jaundiced view. I would still welcome an explanation from a knowlegable member.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The clunk of a solenoid followed by a ticking sounds to me like it is working on gas

Clunk = gas valve opening, ticking = ignition unit lighting the gas, green light comes on indicating thermocouple has detected flame and fridge is working.

Are you sure the gas is switched off?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The problem could be the nut on the wheel ?

C.


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

Trevor, thank you for responding, yes gas is switched off. =- I I too am amazed by this!
Clive I have admired your input to other contributors (also to me when I had a battery query) however I do not understand what you mean by your comment 'a nut on the wheel' Please help me out!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bunglas said:


> Perhaps I should wait a little longer for a considered response to my recent successful outcome. I have no doubt those who responded to my initial enquiry were sincere in their contribution, I am surprised no one responded to my ultimate £ free success Then fridge is still working ! This was a no cost solution but it leaves me somewhat amazed that no 'expert' could offer a plausible explanation as to why the problem has been resolved at zero cost - please forgive my jaundiced view. I would still welcome an explanation from a knowlegable member.


I fink its cos we aint experts, just streetwise motorhomers, who find the problems and fix them. Wots a Jaundice view?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> Bunglas said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I should wait a little longer for a considered response to my recent successful outcome. I have no doubt those who responded to my initial enquiry were sincere in their contribution, I am surprised no one responded to my ultimate £ free success Then fridge is still working ! This was a no cost solution but it leaves me somewhat amazed that no 'expert' could offer a plausible explanation as to why the problem has been resolved at zero cost - please forgive my jaundiced view. I would still welcome an explanation from a knowlegable member.
> ...


One could not possibly tell you what the nut on the wheel means.


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

Sysinfo, I can only assume you are not a Guardian reader!!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bunglas said:


> Sysinfo, I can only assume you are not a Guardian reader!!


Damn right on that, and don't assume


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Daily Male..oops sorry Mail,
There,s me boasting again!

C.


----------



## bevnsimon (Aug 7, 2012)

*fridge*

hi bunglas.im a newbie and i just wondered if anybody replied to your post about your fridge ticking noise,red light,then working fine? have only had our motorhome 2 months so a bit confused as to why its doing this. kind regards bev x


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You've left the 12v switch on when you've tried to turn the fridge on 240v. Or you've left the gas ditto. Or it's the fridge fairies.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: fridge*



bevnsimon said:


> hi bunglas.im a newbie and i just wondered if anybody replied to your post about your fridge ticking noise,red light,then working fine? have only had our motorhome 2 months so a bit confused as to why its doing this. kind regards bev x


Is it the ignitor spark that you can hear ticking? Ours does that on lighting the gas, but stops when the flame lights, same on the Carver Cascade water heater.

Peter


----------

